# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR-lippuautomaatit HSL:n alueella

## Metsätähti

Miksi ei ole kaikki asemalla VR-lippuautomaati vaikka on mahdolista matkusta VR:n lipulla esim. matka Kauniainen - Tampere? 

Jos ei oo VR-app kännykällä on pakko ostaa ensiks HSL:n lippu Kauniainen - Pasila ja sen jälkeen VR:n lippu Pasila -Tampere mitä on huomatavasti kallimpi kun VR-lippu Kauniainen-Tampere. Ylensä se lähijuna on VR-lipulla ilmainen, että on sama hinta Tampere - Pasila kun Tampere - Kauniainen.

----------


## volvojees

Siksi koska Kauniaisissa ei pysähdy mikään juna joka menisi pois HSL-alueelta, ja HSL varmaan olettaa että ihmiset vaihtaa junasta vaikka bussiin?

----------


## Metsätähti

Joo on totta että Kauniaisessa ei pysähdy junaa mitä lähtee HSL:n aluesta ulos. Tottakai sen takia siellä pitäs olla HSL-automaati. Mutta HSL automaatista ei oo mahdolista ostaa lippu paikalle mitä sijaitsee HSL:n ulkopuolella. Kauniainen on vain esimerkki on paljon muuta rautaasemia HSL:n aluella missä ei ole VR-automaatia. Sen takia pitäs olla siellä lisäksi myöskin VR-automaati mistä vois ostaa lippu jos matka menee HSL:n aluesta ulos. Se ei oo mitään syy että siellä ei pysädy junaa mitä lähtee HSL:n aluelta ulos, matkaa voi kuitenkin olla vaihtamalla mennä HSL:n aluelta ulos. Nyt on pakko ostaa sen takia HSL-lippu ja VR-lippu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi ei ole kaikki asemalla VR-lippuautomaati vaikka on mahdolista matkusta VR:n lipulla esim. matka Kauniainen - Tampere? 
> 
> Jos ei oo VR-app kännykällä on pakko ostaa ensiks HSL:n lippu Kauniainen - Pasila ja sen jälkeen VR:n lippu Pasila -Tampere mitä on huomatavasti kallimpi kun VR-lippu Kauniainen-Tampere. Ylensä se lähijuna on VR-lipulla ilmainen, että on sama hinta Tampere - Pasila kun Tampere - Kauniainen.


Enpäs ole huomannut että VR:n automaatteja ei ole enää näillä isommilla lähijuna-asemilla. Tietysti Suomessa vakituisesti asuva voi ostaa netistä kaukojunalipun tai soittamalla VR:n puhelinpalveluuun tai sen voi ostaa R-kiskasta. Se tosin ei ole enää Kauniaisten rautatieasemalla vaan ostoskeskuksessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

Eiköhän VR:llä ole vain laskettu, että pikkuasemilta automaateista myytäisiin niin vähän lippuja, että niillä ei kannata pitää automaattia.

----------


## Metsätähti

Se on nyt mulle jo kaksi kertaa tapahtunut. En voi aina suunnitella kaikki matkat etukäteen. Joskus on tilanne että tuun HSL:n aluella rautatieasemalle ja haluan vain seuraavalla junalla kotiin Tampereelle. Kävelin koko aseman aluella läpi etsimässä VR-automaatia. Ei oo hyvä asiakaspalvelu jos VR-automaatia ei ole. Ei aina jaksa eikä on tarpeks aikaa etsiä sitten R-kioskia. Ja kännykän akku voi olla lopussa. Että mun mielestä kaikki rautatieasemalla pitas olla mahdollista ostaa junalippu automaatilta kaikille asemille, ainakin neille mitä on Suomessa, riippumatta onko ne HSL:ssa vai sen ulkopuolella.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:18 ----------




> Eiköhän VR:llä ole vain laskettu, että pikkuasemilta automaateista myytäisiin niin vähän lippuja, että niillä ei kannata pitää automaattia.


Toki automaattia ovat kalliita, paras olis jos on HSL+VR-automaatti HSL:n alueella olemassa, että automaatti mitä osaa myydä HSL-lippuja matkalle mitä on vain HSL-sisällä ja VR-lippuja mitä lähtee HSL:sta ja menee HSL:n ulkopuolelle.

Frankfurtissa on esim. samalainen systeemi kun HSL, se on RMV. Siellä on juuri sellaista automaattia olemassa, että RMV + DB automaatti: KUVA 
Että se on kyllä ilman ongelmia teknisesti mahdolista jos VR ja HSL tekisi enemmän yhteistyötä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Että se on kyllä ilman ongelmia teknisesti mahdolista jos VR ja HSL tekisi enemmän yhteistyötä.


Ennen VR:n automaateista saikin HSL:n lippuja, mutta HSL:n lippu-uudistuksen yhteydessä tuo yhteistyö päättyi.

----------


## 8.6

> Eiköhän VR:llä ole vain laskettu, että pikkuasemilta automaateista myytäisiin niin vähän lippuja, että niillä ei kannata pitää automaattia.


Mommilaan asennettiin kuitenkin lippuautomaatti, vaikka asemalla oli ennen koronaa keskimäärin vain kolme matkustajaa päivässä. :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mommilaan asennettiin kuitenkin lippuautomaatti, vaikka asemalla oli ennen koronaa keskimäärin vain kolme matkustajaa päivässä.


Mommilassa pysähtyviin juniin ei voine ostaa "fyysisiä lippuja" oikein muullakaan tavoin, se lienee taustalla sen ja ehkä muidenkin vastaavassa tilanteessa olevien pikkuasemien kohdalla. Mommilan ja Kauniaisten ero on lisäksi siinä, että Kauniaisissa pysähtyvien junien tariffi on suurimmaksi osaksi HSL-tariffi, Mommilassa taas VR:n oma.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

HSL ja VR ovat eri organisaatioita, jotka eivät tule parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla keskenään toimeen? Eihän matkustajan etu tässä paina vaan kuka "omistaa" asiakkaan...

Joissain muissa maissahan ongelma on ratkaistu siten, että asemalla on yhteisen toimijan (esim. valtio-omisteisen) palveluyhtiön automaatti, josta kaikki junaliikenteen operaattorit myyvät lippunsa omilla ehdoillaan, mutta samasta kanavasta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Joissain muissa maissahan ongelma on ratkaistu siten, että asemalla on yhteisen toimijan (esim. valtio-omisteisen) palveluyhtiön automaatti, josta kaikki junaliikenteen operaattorit myyvät lippunsa omilla ehdoillaan, mutta samasta kanavasta.


Näinhän asia oli pitkään myös Helsingin seudulla, kun sekä VR:n lipunmyynnistä että automaateista pystyi ostamaan HSL:n kertalippuja ja VR:n lipunmyynnissä myös lataamaan HSL:n korttia. Ei järjen hiventä tuon järjestelmän purkamisessa. Toimi vielä suht hyvin niin, että ei tarvinnut ensin valita VR:n ja HSL:n järjestelmän välillä, vaan jos syötettyjen asemien perusteella matka oli HSL-alueen sisällä, ohjattiin HSL:n järjestelmään. 

Paras järjestelmä on sellainen, jossa voi syöttää asemat ja laite myy tämän jälkeen asemien perusteella oikean HSL-lipun. Tällaiseen järjestelmään olen törmännyt itse Kööpenhaminassa ja Zürichissa. DSB:n tai SBB CFF FFS:n laite sylkäisee siis ulos asemien perusteella paikallisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen lipun, joka on voimassa oikeilla vyöhykkeillä.

----------


## Metsätähti

Oon kysynyt VR:lta tästä asiasta Facebookin kautta. Vastaus oli ensiksi että voi ostaa appin kautta ja jne. 
Kysyin sitten miksi ei ole enää mahdolista ostaa sitten HSL:n automatista VR-lipuuja koska tekniilisesti mahdolista se on ja VR on myöskin varmistanut sen.
VR:lta tuli tämä vastaus: "Hei, HSL:n lipunmyynti meidän kanavissamme (asemien lipunmyynnit ja automaatit) päättyi 1.1.2018. Tämä oli HSL:n päätös ja HSL vastaa omista lipunmyyntikanavistaan. Tämä toimii myös niin että HSL:n automaateista ei saa ostettua VR:n lähiliikenteen lippuja. HSL:n asemilla on vain HSL:n automaatti. 
Eri järjestelmät estävät yhteisen automaatin käytön, ja on toki kustannuskysymyskin."

On toki R-Kioski mistä saa VR-lippuja mutta ei oo aina auki eikö aina aseman lähellä: https://www.hsl.fi/sites/default/fil...t_ja_arrat.pdf

Koska on liian kallista sitten se palvelu huononee vaan. Mitä tapahtuu kun VR ja HSL ei enää yksin tämä junaliikenne hoitaa Suomessa? Sitten tulee vielä pari eriläistä lippusystemia lisäksi. Ja jos halua matksuta esim. Kajaanista Tammisaareen tarvitaan esim. 4 eriläistä lippuja, ei tää voi olla. Valtion yhteislippusystemi ja automaatia tarvitaan. 
2000 - luvalla VR lipputoimista oli vielä mahtolista ostaa juna + laiva yhtieslippu esim. Tampere -Napoli. Että tästä lippu-palvelusta menään vaan huonoon suuntaan.

----------

